# The Professional Caterer's Handbook



## chadnagy (Jan 31, 2010)

anybody have this book or read it? I'm thinking of getting it, but Amazon doesn't let me see enough to fully grab my interest. I'll try to find it at the local library, but I was wondering if any of you had any opinions. Thanks.

Happy Fooding!


----------



## aliceodds (Mar 31, 2010)

I have seen this book translated into Polish and wondering too... Have you bought it?


----------

